# Canal du Midi



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

On Saturday Kitchen two weeks ago, Rick Stein was travelling on the Canal du Midi and on the side of the canal bank there were about 10 motorhomes parked up. I think he said it was at Treves. Anyone know where it was. I have looked on the map but am not sure.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

TREBES

East of Carcassonne- there's an Aire there I think


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Trebes - now closed due to erosion of the track alongside canal. Its a pity as its an Aire we visit regularly.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is one in the village centre

N43 12.556 
E2 26.753

Never been there, the co ords from aire de service, camping de car


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it's the canals you like Grouch, consider the Nantes to Brest Canal in Brittany. 

We cycled part of it earlier this year and enjoyed it thoroughly. Some of the towns and villages in the interior are delightfully unspoiled, and everything is half the price of places near the coast.

More info available if you are interested.

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not sure that it was Trebes he was talking about as he goes on to say that there is a lovely view of Mount Aigoual and there is a Treves near there.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks Zebedee.

20 years ago we did Brittany to death, going 2 or 3 times a year. We had an old Commer Roadranger and took things really slowly so, although we love Brittany, it will be a very long time before we go again. Of course, in those days, as we live in Devon, we did Plymouth/Roscoff but now would probably need to take out a second mortgate to afford Brittany Ferries fares.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It is Trebes and it is lovely, though the entry must be taken slowly. I understand that the Aire is currently closed but I hope it will be open soon as it is a good place to head for on the way North from Spain.

Interestingly (if you are a Nerd) the reason that the Canal du Midi has a double row of trees each side is not to give shade to the boatmen, nor to provide shade to Motorhomes, nor to tie boats to, but to provide cohesion to the banks through their roots and were chosen specifically for that purpose, I read somewhere - probably at Trebes - the Info is next to the Aire.

P&L


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Just looked on Google maps "street View" and you can see the Motorhomes next to the canal.

Biglol


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Telbell said:


> TREBES
> 
> East of Carcassonne- there's an Aire there I think


Thats the one we have been there and its very nice. You'll enter the village cross the river, the road then does a tight right followed by a tight left. Carry on until you see the canal bridge ahead, its not far, turn right down the side of the canal, past the restaurants, its a tightish fit but ok and the aire is dead ahead. we love it there, but in high season get there mid afternoon as it's popular.

Wobby


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

wobby said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > TREBES
> ...


Its closed due to unstable road alongside canal.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

gelathae said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > Telbell said:
> ...


Do you know when it will be re-opened, were you there recently? We were hoping to use it as a stopover on our way to Spain next year.
I am surprised that with all those trees, the road has become unstable,

wobby


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I understand it will not be reopened. There are a couple of threads/posts on here about closure and the reason why it will not be reopened. 

I was a regular user of this Aire but warned not to go there by someone in Gruissan who advised me of the closure.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a link to a thread I started about the closure 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-70235-.html


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Passed through there in October - it aint gonna open anytime soon. Sign there saying aire closed and the Tourist Office is sending everyone to the municipal campsites.

Sad really as it was one of our favourites. Nice pedal along the bank into Carcassonne, nice restaurants and bars within 50 yds. Its also been removed from the camping-car infos web site.

There are one or two others further up or down the canal but none as good as Trebes. We will miss sitting beside the van with wine glass in hand watching all the hooray Henries travelling sideways down the canal shouting and bawling to each other.


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

We were at Trebes in October and it is closed and for certain will not re-open. Some vans were staying on the car park outside the municipal camp site but we did not really like the look of it so moved to the aire at Fonties-D'Aude about 2 km away. O.K. for a night but not on canal. Another nice canal side aire on the Midi we also found now closed is at La Redorte. Signs indicate aire not suitable for a world heritage site (has been re-developed).
So not now as easy to find good places on Midi but still lots of good aires in Aude department such as Lagrasse,Narborne (reopens Feb), Gruissan (aire de 4 vents, open at least for one more year pending residental development) and Peyriac de Mer. Any suggestions for other aires on Midi?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*canal de midi*

what a shame,bought osters and beautiful mussels on christmas eve morning off a old guy with a wheelbarrow,huge bag of both,5euros the lot,watched all the locals buying,and said to bernard,they are getting change out of 10 euroes,

we drove down to the coast,and parked in the marina,and ate them for christmas day dinner,perfect.

was full,we only just managed to fit on at the end,all the money that must have been spent in that village.

mags


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

jeanie201 said:


> We were at Trebes in October and it is closed and for certain will not re-open. Some vans were staying on the car park outside the municipal camp site but we did not really like the look of it so moved to the aire at Fonties-D'Aude about 2 km away. O.K. for a night but not on canal. Another nice canal side aire on the Midi we also found now closed is at La Redorte. Signs indicate aire not suitable for a world heritage site (has been re-developed).
> So not now as easy to find good places on Midi but still lots of good aires in Aude department such as Lagrasse,Narborne (reopens Feb), Gruissan (aire de 4 vents, open at least for one more year pending residental development) and Peyriac de Mer. Any suggestions for other aires on Midi?


That really is a shame, one of our favourite stopovers, why I wonder are they not going to reopen it? It was very with the French as well.

Wobby


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

There is an air further south alongside the canal at Villeneuve les Beziers.Plenty of parking this time of year!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I put this one in the MHF campsite database. 

Dave


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

We stayed in Trebes in September as we where looking to buy a boat. We was talking to the boat owners and they said its closed because the owner of the campsite was not happy as it was taking all his business so its closed for good. The car park outside the campsite is ruff i wouldn't want to stay there. 

Rick and karen


----------

